# Raw Meat Diet



## aaclonts (Nov 4, 2009)

Anyone here feed their V a raw meat diet? If so, what do you feed them and how much?

Anyone know the benefits and/or drawbacks of a raw meat diet?

Thanks!


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

I feed mine a mixture of raw meats and dog biscuits. She also gets some of the table scraps. So breakfast is normally 2 chicken necks (as they are cheap) and 1 cup of biscuits (had to go thru a few until we found one she liked). Dinner is usually a chunk of possum dog roll or venison (that I have shot and frozen) with 2 cups of biscuits.

This is sometimes supplemented with the vegetable left overs from dinner to keep the costs down. We also boil up some rice and throw this in from time to time. Sometimes I crack an egg on too. She won't eat just dog biscuits unles she is real hungary .

We try to stay away from pork and beef. Gives her the runs. Seems to be best if you give them a little bit of everything. It keeps them interested.

Also throw out the odd raw bone. Will play for those for hours.

Oh, she also gets the corner of my honey toast at breakfast time and the dregs of my wifes coffee at morning tea.

How much I feed her depends on how hard she has been working. If she gets skinny I have found it takes almost 2 weeks to fatten her up again.


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

I feed mine a BARF diet and buy it all ready mixed from the web. Its very simple just defrost and away you go, I also give him raw chicken wings as something thats good for his teeth, lamb necks, marrow bones and some wholegrain biscuits. He seems a lot more chilled out but now only poos twice a day instead of four and it is much more solid and only about half as much!! All in all it seems to be going very well.


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi,

an earlier thread for you to look through.....

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,427.0.html

Regards,

Graham


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

anytime i make bacon i give Lili&Tobi a few raw slices, man, i envy them, i wish my body could handle raw foods, i always cook my steaks as rare as possible, i eat salmon raw, i like sushi but its hella pricey, anyone know any other raw meats that are safe to eat .....for humans :3


----------



## aaclonts (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone! We've started Charlie on a mixture of raw meat and some rice and veggies. He absolutely loves his new diet. We, of course, still mix it with his dry food until that is all out. Once that happens, we'll be following the BARF diet! It sounds strange to me, as I've only just fed kibble to my pet, but after reading all the benefits of the BARF diet, I think it's the best way to go!!!

He's at the vet getting neutered as we speak... The doc said he did just fine and will be ready to come home in the next hour or so ;D


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

well done, keep us posted whether you think it was beneficial or not.


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi,

don't think you will regret it ;D

easy to feed and nice firm poos  just what you need when picking them up !!!


----------



## vizslandobes (Feb 9, 2010)

I can tell you what I've noticed in my girl since switching to raw:

A consistent appetite 

Bright shiny teeth (important because as gingivitis forms on unkempt teeth you risk blood infections and heart disease)

She seems to ENJOY eating. She takes her time and chew properly (I feed whole prey, and supervise eating).

Very small amount of stools. Those stools are usually also very firm and chalky. They disintegrate after about 2 days.

Her coat is significantly shinier and thicker.

She does great on raw, but some dogs don't. My last dobe could not do raw..he never once had firm stools on it. I will attempt to move my Vizsla boy to it when he is older. If it works for him GREAT, if not I will not force him to eat it because I "think" it's better.


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

Glad it all went well, it was the best thing i ever did. I was feeding him whole frozen mackerel yesterday (gutted but bones still in) and he loved it. I'll get some pics up soon, i was worried about the bones but i was assured it wouldn't be a problem and it wasn't.


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi Jas,

not tried fish yet, how did the change in meat to fish go?? Any uncertainty in eating it or was it wolfed down as usual??

Graham


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

There was 5 mins of pushing it around but once he tasted it, it was gone in another 5. Had no adverse effect whatsoever, other than he kept licking his lips for a while  I also stick a tin of sadines or pilchards in with his meat now and then, again, it goes down very quickly indeed. I've got a whole chicken carcass for him tonight, they take a little longer but are enjoyed just as much!


----------



## alomb1971 (Jul 20, 2010)

I feed origen adult in AM and Omas Pride raw in PM feeding. He gets 1.25 cups of Kibble in the AM. In his PM feeding He gets 14 oz of Chicken and Veggie or beef and veggie, 1 table spoon of Fruit mix, 1table spoon of 5 Veggie mix, 1 table spoon of pumpkin. He's a lean 58lbs. He will probably end up around 60.(he's 1 year 9months) He's been on raw for 1 month. I might go all raw, but for now I am keeping kibble in his diet in case we need someone to watch him.It makes it easier for them to feed kibble.


----------

